
Show HN:Jobboard to find companies hiring during covid19-Looking for suggestions - akshaynathr
https://www.openjobs.live/joblist
======
akshaynathr
Hey all, I built a jobboard to find out companies actively hiring during
covid19. It is built using python django, mysql and bootstrap. Python based
crawlers collect data from different sites. I am planning to rewrite in UI in
react if this is useful and site gets traction.

